# Menands, NY - Elsa, F 3yr, B/T



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

We have a beautiful GSD that needs rescue. Elsa is 4 yrs old. The previous
group she was with stated "Would not adopt to a person with cats, small dogs
or small children. She is a doll and is housebroken, will walk on a leash,
sit. Is very energetic and outgoing. Does not have ball drive."

I have not been able to fully assess her because she is very scared and
snappy. She has snapped at several people without making contact, totally
out of fear and warning. Please let me know if anyone can help her. Thanks.
Attached are photos.

Nancy Haynes
MHRHS
Animal Welfare Manager
518-434-8128 x 201


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Menands, NY B/T 3yr*


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Menands, NY B/T 3yr*

Bumping this girl back up.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Menands, NY B/T 3yr*

I would really like to see how she is after she has become less scared. If she gets better we may be able to take her.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Menands, NY B/T 3yr*

I called trying to get more information on her but have not heard back yet.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Menands, NY B/T 3yr*

Ok thanks.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Menands, NY B/T 3yr*

Geez, I hope that's not dried blood on the kennel floor.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Menands, NY B/T 3yr*

It looks like the floors used to be red and then they were painted grey. They grey paint is coming off.


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Menands, NY B/T 3yr*

Pretty girl, lets hope she can feel more relaxed - shelters are a scarey place


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Menands, NY B/T 3yr*

This girl is still there. She is doing better and does fine outside the kennel.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Menands, NY B/T 3yr*

That is good to know.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Menands, NY B/T 3yr*

Any word on this girl?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Menands, NY B/T 3yr*

I do have someone that can go and see this girl if anyone is interested.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Menands, NY B/T 3yr*

This is the shelter that Nina came from. So weird to see that Menands name. Would be even weirder if it was the same people surrendering...

PS-as nice as they are there they did label Nina dog aggressive which she was entirely not. So...maybe another eval would tell a different story...


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Menands, NY B/T 3yr*

I have calls in for more info on this girl as well. Nothing yet.
I went to see this girl yesterday at 5:45 and everyone had gone home.

Kathy if you could get someone to good see her out that would be great.


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Menands, NY B/T 3yr*

I went to see Elsa. The adoption coordinator took me in the back with her so I could see how she behaved in the kennel. Up until today she has been snappy but she's warmed up to nancy and was happy to see her, jumped on the cage door to get out, tail wagging. Submissive when Nancy grabed her collar to leash her, low to the ground on the way out of the back kennel area. Once out of that environment she was great. She's happy, athletic, in good shape, about 50lbs, already spayed. Pulls a little on leash. Took her into play area, she jumped up on Nancy a few times (was not corrected) but did not to me. She's very friendly. I was able to look at her mouth, touch her paws, tug on her tail. She's been checked with food, raw hides, no aggression.....Nancy previously checked her with another dog but couldn't remember the sex. Said she was fine. I asked her to bring a female out. She brought out a beagle. Elsa was good, sniffed, no tense body language....at one point elsa put her paw on the back of the other female, other female snapped, Elsa just backed off. I would say with another dog savvy dog she'd be fine. She kept whining in the direction of every dog that passed. She had no interest in toys but does have a decent recall. She'll need to learn a few manners, like jumping but otherwise she's good.

She needs help getting out of there. For a reputable rescue I may be able to get the fee waived, otherwise I will pay it myself.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Menands, NY B/T 3yr*

she sounds like a great dog, bump!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Menands, NY B/T 3yr*



> Originally Posted By: TANDBI went to see Elsa. The adoption coordinator took me in the back with her so I could see how she behaved in the kennel. Up until today she has been snappy but she's warmed up to nancy and was happy to see her, jumped on the cage door to get out, tail wagging. Submissive when Nancy grabed her collar to leash her, low to the ground on the way out of the back kennel area. Once out of that environment she was great. She's happy, athletic, in good shape, about 50lbs, already spayed. Pulls a little on leash. Took her into play area, she jumped up on Nancy a few times (was not corrected) but did not to me. She's very friendly. I was able to look at her mouth, touch her paws, tug on her tail. She's been checked with food, raw hides, no aggression.....Nancy previously checked her with another dog but couldn't remember the sex. Said she was fine. I asked her to bring a female out. She brought out a beagle. Elsa was good, sniffed, no tense body language....at one point elsa put her paw on the back of the other female, other female snapped, Elsa just backed off. I would say with another dog savvy dog she'd be fine. She kept whining in the direction of every dog that passed. She had no interest in toys but does have a decent recall. She'll need to learn a few manners, like jumping but otherwise she's good.
> 
> She needs help getting out of there. For a reputable rescue I may be able to get the fee waived, otherwise I will pay it myself.



TANDB - I tried to PM you but it says you don't allow them. Would you be able to pull and temp hold until transport? We are in Rochester so only 3-4 hours away. Please let me know.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Menands, NY B/T 3yr*

Bumping this girl back up, she is not on the adoption floor!!!!!!!!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Menands, NY B/T 3yr*

Bump again!


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Menands, NY B/T 3yr*

Anyone know the stautus of this girl?


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Menands, NY B/T 3yr*



> Originally Posted By: ShepherdMania
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: TANDBI went to see Elsa. The adoption coordinator took me in the back with her so I could see how she behaved in the kennel. Up until today she has been snappy but she's warmed up to nancy and was happy to see her, jumped on the cage door to get out, tail wagging. Submissive when Nancy grabed her collar to leash her, low to the ground on the way out of the back kennel area. Once out of that environment she was great. She's happy, athletic, in good shape, about 50lbs, already spayed. Pulls a little on leash. Took her into play area, she jumped up on Nancy a few times (was not corrected) but did not to me. She's very friendly. I was able to look at her mouth, touch her paws, tug on her tail. She's been checked with food, raw hides, no aggression.....Nancy previously checked her with another dog but couldn't remember the sex. Said she was fine. I asked her to bring a female out. She brought out a beagle. Elsa was good, sniffed, no tense body language....at one point elsa put her paw on the back of the other female, other female snapped, Elsa just backed off. I would say with another dog savvy dog she'd be fine. She kept whining in the direction of every dog that passed. She had no interest in toys but does have a decent recall. She'll need to learn a few manners, like jumping but otherwise she's good.
> ...




Any updates !


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Menands, NY B/T 3yr*

bump for Elsa


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Menands, NY B/T 3yr*

I just found out this morning that Elsa has been saved by Peppertree. Hopefully she'll find a forever home soon!!!


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Menands, NY B/T 3yr*

Yea for Elsa!!


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Menands, NY B/T 3yr*

What great news!! Thanks Peppertree and I hope she finds a great home also.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Menands, NY B/T 3yr*

Peppertree is a great rescue and they use the same vet that I do and are there almost everytime I am there. They also took in a GSD for me last year that the owner lost his home. They do alot of adoption days at different places, so once the animal is ready for its new home they find one quickly. Thanks TANDB for looking after this girl.


----------

